# amakusa stone wheel



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)

fun little natural stone i will try to post link.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2011)

very cool... i got to use one of those and an even larger one while i was training in Japan last year. To see stones that size and larger is just mindblowing.


----------



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.arrownet.co.jp/toisi/index.html


----------



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)

Jon i wondering if you saw some of these stones
they have just basic stones also.:dancecool:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2011)

steeley said:


> Jon i wondering if you saw some of these stones
> they have just basic stones also.:dancecool:


 
i've seen some like these

i saw one that was about 10 in wide and about mid thigh high... the guy i was sharpening with had 3 in his shop... 1 on a wheel and 2 spares


----------



## mainaman (Apr 13, 2011)

interestingly enough they use amakusa bricks to make fireplaces in Japan.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 13, 2011)

ok i need more info on this stuff what grits are they and what speeds can they be run at also how big (can you tell i want one)


----------



## mainaman (Apr 13, 2011)

l r harner said:


> ok i need more info on this stuff what grits are they and what speeds can they be run at also how big (can you tell i want one)


 
I am notsure if those can be purchased here in US but here a japanese site that sells them
http://tulip.ocnk.net/product-group/1

red amakusa is ~800 grit, white amakusa is~1000.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 13, 2011)

am i looking at the 15000 yen as about 12 inch x2 inch wide and around 1 inch hole 
i woudl love a big water stone setup since ive been doing single bevels


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

I've known about these for a few years at least, I almost bought one myself but backed off and I'm glad I did. I sure wouldn;t mind having one on hand though, just don't want to buy it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't find the link now but somewhere I have the link to the company that sells the machine itself shown in the links above.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it just me or do the prices seem fairly reasonable? (For the wheels at least)


----------



## steeley (Apr 13, 2011)

That company also sell the TOGIRAKKU grinding wheel machine .
GROUP BUY GROUP BUY:dance:


----------



## tim0mit (Apr 13, 2011)

The only problem is that the amakusa stones seem to have large inclusions of very widely differing grits which leave large scratches. I bought the red and white bench stones from epic edge. They're very slow (takes more than 40 strokes to produce burr vs 12 on a king 1k) and the finish they produce has scratches.

-Tim


----------



## mainaman (Apr 13, 2011)

tim0mit said:


> The only problem is that the amakusa stones seem to have large inclusions of very widely differing grits which leave large scratches. I bought the red and white bench stones from epic edge. They're very slow (takes more than 40 strokes to produce burr vs 12 on a king 1k) and the finish they produce has scratches.
> 
> -Tim


There might be quality issues with some stones but mine are just fine no scratches no inclusions.
As far as speed sometimes slow is good. Also consider this, once the wheel spins speed is not an issue, it will make equivalent of 40 passes in less than a minute.


----------

